# Graves of the famous or quirky tales



## phill.d

Has anyone got any grave pictures of either the rich, famous or any interesting stories behind them?

The one I think has a great story behind it is this rather plain grave in Woodhouse cemetery in Leeds. 
Infact It's so plain you wouldn't look at it twice!

*Being for the benefit of Mr Kite, Here lies Pablo Fanque*






While the grave of Eleanor Rigby in Liverpool inspired Paul McCartney. Leeds also boasts a grave stone that played a part in the Beatles song writing history. 
The grave of William Darby a.k.a Pablo Fanque can be found in a quiet part of Woodhouse cemetery. 
Pablo Fanque had a successful travelling circus in the 1840's. John Lennon bought one of the posters for the spectacular circus show and wrote the song
'Being for the benefit of Mr Kite' on the 1967 Sgt Pepper album. 
Pablo's wife Suzanne was killed in a freak accident in 1848.
The big top collapsed while they were playing to a large crowd in the Headrow, Leeds. She was buried in Woodhouse cemetery and Pablo was buried alongside her when he died in 1871.

*The song can be listened to here*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uedmGvNBcgc[/ame]

*Messrs. K and H. assure the public
Their production will be second to none.
A splendid time is guaranteed for all.
And of course Henry The Horse dances the waltz!*


----------



## BigLoada

Havent got photos, but I used to tend the graves of a few famous-ish people when I was a sexton in London up at the City of London cemetary. Wish I'd had a camera back then!


----------



## mr_bones

There are quite a few famous names at Highgate cemetary in London, This rather small grave caught my eye on a tour (a shame you have to follow a tour), that of Richard Smith. Mr. Hovis Bread!


----------



## Smellycat

Went to see Rob Roys grave in a wee village call Balquhidder up near Lochearnhead. Hopefully everyones heard of him. He was burried in 1734 and his wife and 2 sons are burried beside him


----------



## Mr Sam

the new headstone as the original was thiefed  i do have a pic of the original somewhere






there we go


----------



## urbtography

A little story written on the back of a grave stone near huntingdon


----------



## enrashid

Great thread so far, guys!

My contribution;

Nick Drake's grave, Warwickshire


----------



## batroy

Oxford has the graves of many famous people but this one tucked away in Wolvercote cemetery receives most visits, J.R.R. Tolkien. (not my photo)


----------



## Scotty

nice thread 

I'm not sure who we got down here but i'll take look and see who i can find.


----------



## UrbanX

I stumbled across a grave with my name on recently which freaked me out!


----------



## huggles

I don't think I got a photo but saw a grave simply saying "Peter the Wild Boy - 1758" on it which made us all curious. Wiki does have a page and photo on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_of_Hanover


----------



## phill.d

I got this one in York

*The not so dandy highwayman*





The grave of the infamous highway man Dick Turpin can be found outside the city walls in the quiet church yard of St George.
Turpin was a legendary English rogue and a famous historical highwayman. In life Richard Turpin was a violent man who committed offences such as deer stealing, burglary, highway robbery and murder. He became the subject of legend, and was romanticised as the dashing and heroic highwayman in English ballads and popular theatre of the 18th and 19th century, and later in film and television of the 20th century. There is considerable difference between the history and legend of the man. He has been wrongly credited with riding from London to York on his faithful mare, Black Bess, in less than 24 hours. However, the popular Turpin legend contains not a grain of truth. In reality, Turpin's fictitious great ride was made by 17th-century highwayman John 'Swift Nick' Nevison. Time finally ran out for Turpin on the On 7 April 1739. Dick Turpin rode through the streets of York in an open cart, being theatrical and bowing to the gawking crowds. At York Knavesmire, he climbed the ladder to the scaffold and then sat for half an hour addressing the crowd in the manner of an entertainer, chatting to the guards and the executioner before he was hung.


----------



## The_Revolution

Recently visited the Novodevichy Cemetery in Moscow. There's hundreds of famous people buried there, politicians, artists, sportsmen etc. But this one struck me as an impressive headstone.






At the time I had no idea who was buried there but I was able to translate the name and did some research. Turns out to be a young pilot called Yuri Zykov who was declared a "Hero of the Soviet Union" after being killed in action in 1944; aged just 21.


----------



## Exploretime

My famous relation: Mr James Byford McCudden, a great Uncle of mine. Some of you may of heard of him, but most probably havent.

Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_McCudden


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Dumptyboy said:


> My famous relation: Mr James Byford McCudden, a great Uncle of mine. Some of you may of heard of him, but most probably havent.]



One really needs to ask why more people are not familiar with your illustrious ancestor? This Country is sadly lacking in the Remembrance aspect of 'a life given for one's Country'.

It saddens me that not one commentator, has made mention of probably the most poignant moment in the Cenotaph Service, last Tuesday. As the Last Post sounded, Lance Corporal Johnson Beharry VC laid a hand on the shoulder of the 108 year old veteran he was escorting. A fleeting moment, nearly missed by the camera, that showed the young soldier knew and understood what was going through William Stone's mind. Two fellow Brothers in Arms, separated by by the years but joined by that unique friendship and loyalty that is borne out of trusting ones life to fellow companions. As civilians we can only guess at the meaning of this fellowship, but we must remember and honour these people. It saddens me to think that in another ninety years, a relative of Lance Corporal Beharry could be repeating your very words.

Remembrance does not glorify war, quite the opposite, if brings home the tragic waste and futility of the act.


----------



## chelle

*Highgate*

Following on from Mr Bones,we went to Highgate and found these

Harry Thornton,entertainer to the troops during WW1




Patrick Caulfield..artist...love this stone.




Sir Ralph Richardson..actor




Famous activisty guy.





One of my all time fave comedians turned actor





Highgate is a must-see,half of it is quite derelict and the other half has some nice walks...a very interesting place.


----------



## Richard Davies

I took the following at Graceland:


----------



## Morrisey

An area in Wigan known as Pony Dick and how it got it's name. Named after theSquires horse!

Re discovered in the undergrowth,"Old Dick" and his pals!

Info from 'founded on coal' Derek Winstanley, Ray Winstanley
The farm and the mill at Pony Dick have already been mentioned. The wheelwright's shop and the Favourite Pony Dick Inn (also known as the Favourite Pony Inn and Pony Dick Inn, and earlier still The Horse and Jockey)were located where today Ribbesford Road joins Billinge Road. For many years these establishments were run by successive members of the Starkey family,whose descendants still live nearby.

In about 1830 William Starkey came from Cheshire and was put in charge of the horses and stables on Winstanley Estate. Records held by Joseph Starkey include a rent book for the Inn, dating from 1837; so it was probably at this time that William Starkey became landlord. The Inn was previously called The Horse and Jockey, but sometime in the mid-19th Century the name was changed to The Favourite Pony Dick Inn. This was in honour of a white pony that belonged to Squire Meyrick Bankes. When the pony died in 1841, at the grand old age of 36, he was buried in the animal sanctuary near to the Hall.

Meyrick, known affectionately as "th' owd squire" had a reputation as an
eccentric. It is said that on coming home from Scotland he ordered two of his men, riding on the back of his coach, to blow post horns all the way from the present site of Highfield Church to Winstanley Hall, so that all would know that he was back and everything would be in readiness for him.
He was also reputed frequently to wear old clothes, and on one occasion, when he had bought some land a considerable distance from Winstanley and the tenants did not known him, he dressed in his old clothes and asked for money.Those who gave him money were later rewarded by being given ten times the amount in return, but he subsequently refused to acknowledge those who had ignored him.

The ponies and horses became accustomed to turning in to the Pony Dick Inn,where Meyrick was in the habit of calling for a few noggins; but when
distinguished visitors were being chauffered up to the Hall, the coachman had to pull hard on the reins to ensure that the animals turned to the Hall and not to the Inn.


----------



## Richard Davies

There's a dog cemetry in Brabyns Park in Marple Bridge.


----------



## goodeavens

*Catherine Mompesson`s grave*

Catherine Mompesson`s grave, Eyam, Derbyshire, the "Plague village"







History : George Viccars, a tailor who lived in a cottage close to the church (now known as Plague Cottage) was sent some cloth from London in September 1665, the cloth was infected and Viccars died within four days. The Plague spread through the village and the young Rector, William Mompesson, with his predecessor Thomas Stanley, persuaded the villagers to stay in the village and seal themselves off to avoid spreading the infection to the surrounding area. Though a few villagers left (and it is said that Mompesson arranged to send his children out of the village), most stayed, and 257 died (of a total population of perhaps 350) before the Plague died out in October 1666. In August 1666 alone, 78 people died including Mompesson's wife Catherine, who is the only plague victim to be buried in the churchyard


----------



## Gangeox

The grave of Vlad Tepes (tepesh) aka Vlad the Impaler.
Vlad was ultimately killed and decapitated by unfaithful boyars; his perfumed head sent to the Ottoman Sultan as a gift, and as appeasement. The official burial place of Vlad is the Snagov Monastery, on Lake Snagov, near Bucharest. Allegedly his body was later moved to a secret location so as to stop his enemies from retrieving it. An excavation performed in 1931 reportedly found an empty grave, while some accounts tell of the exhumation of a richly dressed decapitated body.


----------



## Richard Davies

The R101 memorial






A recreation of the tomb at Sutton Hoo


----------



## Anthillmob74

this isnt of anyone famous but the saying 'sweet fa' always springs to mind everytime i passed it. its in the grounds of our local church which is believed to be one of the oldest in the area where i live. have pics if anyones interested.

always brought a smile to my face.


----------



## mr_bones

The modest grave that marks the final resting place of Charles Henry Howell, and his wife Katherine. Not hugely famous but a name that a lot of you will recognise.


----------



## ethik




----------



## goodeavens

*A Derbyshire "Sharpe"*






St Michael`s churchyard, Kirk Langley, Derbyshire. Memorial to Joseph Kirkland of the Coldstream Guards, a Peninsular war veteran, died 1853 aged 80. He had earned seven campaign clasps : the Nile, Vittoria, Salamanca, Talavera, Cuidad-Roderiga, Egypt and Fuentas D`onor. The stone also bears the inscription "Soldier Rest The War Is Done"


----------



## theterrorwheel

Scotty said:


> nice thread
> 
> I'm not sure who we got down here but i'll take look and see who i can find.



if you go to the cemetery in sheepstor village, thats where sir francis drake is buried,who died on the 13th march 1631, havent checked but that would be really bad luck if it was a friday!


----------



## The_Revolution

Another one from the Novodevichy Cemetery in Moscow (which is a who's who of famous dead Russians)






Boris Yeltsin.


----------



## Andymacg

Smellycat said:


> Went to see Rob Roys grave in a wee village call Balquhidder up near Lochearnhead. Hopefully everyones heard of him. He was burried in 1734 and his wife and 2 sons are burried beside him






damn beaten to it mind you being part of the clan Mac Gregor

I hope people have of heard of great great great great great great Uncle Rob lol


----------



## Neosea

*Spike Milligan*






'told you I was ill'


----------



## TK421

I recently found the grave of George Hudson, 'The Railway King', who helped shape the face of many railways during the 'railway mania' period. He got himself into a spot of bother with money irregularities and dies a pauper, he is buried at Scrayingham, North Yorks, just down the road. I will pop over again and get a shot. Good idea for a thread this.


----------



## lizzibear

In a tiny churchyard in South Cumbria...


----------



## mookster

I have some from Glasnevin cemetery in Dublin which is absolutely enormous and contains many graves of famous Irish national figures....

Under this tower is the tomb of Daniel O'Connell





The most famous memorial, in a prominent place...


----------



## the harvester

Dumptyboy said:


> My famous relation: Mr James Byford McCudden, a great Uncle of mine. Some of you may of heard of him, but most probably havent.
> 
> Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_McCudden



Oh yes, respect due to this ww1 fighter pilot ace scoring a total of 57 victories born 28 march1895, killed in a flying accident in Marquise France 9th July 1918. I understand he flew a Royal aircraft factory Scout SE5A, this plane was built about a mile or so away from my home.
I also had a fighter pilot ace in my family, William (Cherry) Vale, he was a ww2 pilot though and flew Glouster Gladiators, hurricanes and Spits'.


----------



## night crawler

Not got any stories but there are some famous people around the area.





Of three men in a boat fame.





This one you should all know.


----------



## mookster

Agatha Christie's grave is near Fairmile is it not?


----------



## Exploretime

the harvester said:


> Oh yes, respect due to this ww1 fighter pilot ace scoring a total of 57 victories born 28 march 1926, killed in a flying accident in Marquise France 9th July 1918. I understand he flew a Royal aircraft factory Scout SE5A, this plane was built about a mile or so away from my home.
> I also had a fighter pilot ace in my family, William (Cherry) Vale, he was a ww2 pilot though and flew Glouster Gladiators and Spits'.




Yes he was the best of the best in many peoples eyes, and was an ace with a great scoring record, being the most highly decorated British Empire pilot of the First World War and one of the longest serving. He was actually born 28 March 1895(not 1926), and its just so ironic that he died during take off and not during any fighting. He will be a hero forever.

I have heard of William Vale and have read a few books that have James McCudden and William Vale in also.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## night crawler

More or less, it's the other end of the village about a mile away.


----------



## Walrus75

lizzibear said:


> In a tiny churchyard in South Cumbria...



Great stories from my childhood


----------



## the harvester

Dumptyboy said:


> Yes he was the best of the best in many peoples eyes, and was an ace with a great scoring record, being the most highly decorated British Empire pilot of the First World War and one of the longest serving. He was actually born 28 March 1895(not 1926), and its just so ironic that he died during take off and not during any fighting. He will be a hero forever.
> 
> I have heard of William Vale and have read a few books that have James McCudden and William Vale in also.
> Thanks for your comments.



Sorry, typo mistake ref' dates on my behalf, (fat fingers!! have edited the post) Thanks for the reply, It is an SE5A he is pictured in is it not?
There's a book out soon from amazon entitled 'Gladiator ace Bill Cherry Vale, the rafs forgotten fighter ace' by Brian Cull. Not trying to promote it or so on but it may be of interest to you, not a lot is written of him it seems for so much he contributed for our country, as did your relation.
Respect to all the fallen.


----------



## zimbob

More of a famous graveyard this one, rather than a famous grave....







And this inscription there struck me, kinda drawing parallels to 'do what thou wilt'..






​


----------



## night crawler

Zimbob excuse my ignorance but what makes it Famous. 




the harvester said:


> Sorry, typo mistake ref' dates on my behalf, (fat fingers!! have edited the post) Thanks for the reply, It is an SE5A he is pictured in is it not?
> There's a book out soon from amazon entitled 'Gladiator ace Bill Cherry Vale, the rafs forgotten fighter ace' by Brian Cull. Not trying to promote it or so on but it may be of interest to you, not a lot is written of him it seems for so much he contributed for our country, as did your relation.
> Respect to all the fallen.



Respect indeed. 
http://www.century-of-flight.net/Aviation history/WW2/aces/William Vale.htm
http://surfcity.kund.dalnet.se/commonwealth_vale.htm
[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Vale[/ame]


----------



## harroman

*the doors of perception!*

The place all Doors fans visiting Paris make for in Cimetière du Père-Lachaise, interesting cemetery to wander round, lots of ornate memorials and famous people.


----------



## lizzibear

night crawler said:


> Zimbob excuse my ignorance but what makes it Famous.l]




http://www.highlandclubscotland.co.uk/Around-Loch-Ness/Beast-of-Boleskine.php


----------



## graybags

harroman said:


> The place all Doors fans visiting Paris make for in Cimetière du Père-Lachaise, interesting cemetery to wander round, lots of ornate memorials and famous people.



Nice pic, looks tidier than when i went in 05

I assume he still has his security guard ?

G


----------



## harroman

I just checked the date of the photo and it was 2004 we were there, no security guard, just some young long haired youths smoking dope, so must have been vandalised between our visits.


----------



## fidget64

*Leopold*

Found this grave in Sheffield General Cemetery. Leopolds' family didn't want him to succomb to cholera as his brother had, so he was despatched to Sheffield for the good of his health. Unfortunately Leopold was a typical teenager, whom when riddled with drink claimed that he could ride any horse, a local squire was happy to oblige with a feisty beast. Leopold was not wearing a helmet and as the horse bolted he gave it a dig with his spurs, at this the horse threw him and poor Leopold landed on his head and died a few days later. But at least cholera didn't get him, although it did arrive in sheffield within months of his death!


----------



## Walrus75

*A topical resting place...*

In keeping with what's big in the news at the moment, the final resting place of Britains 1st Labour Prime Minister (yeah, he was a Jock too!):





Wiki entry --> [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramsay_MacDonald[/ame]


----------



## graybags

*Père Lachaise Cemetery*

A few from me :

I want to be buried here !






Colette






A Fred Chopin





"Chopin's grave at Paris' Père Lachaise Cemetery. Monument, by Clésinger, features Euterpe, muse of Music" from Wikipedia


Jim






And the ultimate :

Whoever he was , he liked Pink Floyd and Pavarotti






G


----------



## TK421

George Hudson - 'The Railway King'

Buried in a pretty but small churchyard at Scrayingham, North Yorkshire, lies George Hudson, the founder of many railways during the early years of 'railway mania'. He was quite a remarkable man, which makes it all the more remarkable that his grave is quite unassuming. Hudson, having been left money upon the death of a relative invested it wisely into the up and coming invention which was the railway. A chance meeting with George Stephenson in Whitby made him realise that the opportunities to be had for joining railways together (which at the time was unthought of) made him the genuis to which we have our joined up network to thank for. He was the lord mayor of York, and also became a tory member of parliament for Sunderland, however it was revealed that whilst he was a brilliant buisnessman and clearly influential, he was also caught having bribed MPs and also partook in other fraudulent acts, he died in December 1871, and was buried in his family plot.

George Husdons grave:






Family plot in the church of St Peter & St Paul, Scrayingham, (bottom right corner of the church)


----------



## neill

*T E Lawrence*

The grave of T E Lawrence , as in 'Lawrence of Arabia'






N.


----------



## night crawler

Came across this one a few weeks ago Jethro tull. I never realised he waas so local to me. I doubt very much if this is the original headstone or that it is where his grave is. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jethro_Tull_(agriculturist)


----------



## oldscrote

Being my birthday today and feeling somewhat mortal I decided to visit a couple of graves{my other name is Mr Cheerful}.A visit to Mells churchyard revealed the grave of Siegfried Sassoon the WW1 poet who was definitely anti war.Also buried in Mells is Lady Violet Bonham Carter,liberal politician and grandma to Helena Bonham Carter,unfortunately the heavens opened before I could find it.









Also found this which I assume is a locked well.





GOOD MORNING;good morning!the general said
When we met him last week on the way to the line.
Now the soldiers he smiled at are most of 'em dead,
And we're cursing his staff for incompetent swine.
He's a cheery old card grunted Harry to Jack
As they slogged up to Arras with rifle and pack.
But he did for them both by his plan of attack.


Driving on to Holcome old Church 

















Behind the building is the family grave of Robert Falcon Scott- Scott of the Antarctic-
He is not buried here but most of the family is


----------



## Foxylady

Happy birthday, Oldscrote! 
Love the old church...gorgeous Norman door arch. Cheers for the Siegried Sassoon poem. Those war poets wrote some very raw stuff.
Hope you had a great day and tonight...party!!!


----------



## tinadk

*Blackburn*






For all Football fans - Blackburn Cemetery


----------



## Mad Larkin

Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill is buried in a village who's name i forget but it's near woodstock 






also, down the road not far from here the prime minister who declared war on ze germans (WW1) in buried, 
i havent got a picture and i cant remember his name... so there!
i know it's true though as we installed a cctv system in the church and the priest told us he was and i believe him, because if you cant trust a priest... who can you trust??


----------



## night crawler

Oh my and you live round Oxfordshire.
Winston Churchill was born here.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2120794
and is buried here in Bladon.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7116
It was Lord Asquith who declared war on Germany in 1914 and he is buried here.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/362251
Not far from this guy
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/362251


----------



## LostBoy

Johnny Ramones grave in the Hollywood Forever cemetery in North Hollywood. 

Taken during the Dia de los Muertos celebrations this year.




grave1 by koffinkoach, on Flickr


----------



## LostBoy

Tom Sayers (15 or 25 May[1] 1826 – 8 November 1865) was an English bare-knuckle prize fighter. There were no formal weight divisions at the time, and although Sayers was only five feet eight inches tall and never weighed much more than 150 pounds, he frequently fought much bigger men. In a career which lasted from 1849 until 1860, he lost only one of sixteen bouts.

Taken on a Tour of Highgate cemetery




Grave2 by koffinkoach, on Flickr


----------



## spitfire

A resource usefull for finding places like this http://www.findagrave.com/


----------



## Lady Grey

Whilst holidaying in Scarborough, I decided to pay a visit to the grave of Anne Bronte. Anne was the lesser known sister of Emily and Charlotte. she wrote Agnes Grey and The Tenant of Wildfell Hall.


----------



## shakey

I've never seen this grave, but I know its in Henley-on-Thames near where I live, its the grave of the Singer, Dusty Springfield.

Dont have a picture of it, and its not of anyone famous, but its quite a touching story, I think it was about a Railway Man. The railway man died but his dog was so loyal to him, that he stayed by his masters grave, until he also died....

(similar to another one I know, but that has nothing to do with graves :/)

Shakey


----------



## forester

The resting place of Admiral Lord Keith and Hester Maria Viscountess Keith, Overton Kirkyard near Tulliallan Castle.






Some info about them 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Elphinstone,_1st_Viscount_Keith

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hester_Maria_Elphinstone,_Viscountess_Keith

The graveyard has some very old stones, one dated 1671 but some undated reckoned to be much older. Kincardine Local History Group did a restoration some years ago but it is getting overgrown again. 

http://www.rocinante.demon.co.uk/klhg/overkirk/overindx.htm


----------



## night crawler

shakey said:


> I've never seen this grave, but I know its in Henley-on-Thames near where I live, its the grave of the Singer, Dusty Springfield.
> 
> Dont have a picture of it, and its not of anyone famous, but its quite a touching story, I think it was about a Railway Man. The railway man died but his dog was so loyal to him, that he stayed by his masters grave, until he also died....
> 
> (similar to another one I know, but that has nothing to do with graves :/)
> 
> Shakey



And you think your local here 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/956393


----------



## dobbo79

*Anne Bronte*

Anne Brontes grave - St Marys Churchyard, Scarborough




Anne Brontes final resting place by claire.dobson, on Flickr


----------



## Walrus75

In Cnoc na Bhain graveyard at Achanalt, Scotland lies the remains of Captain Bertram Dickson, quite possibly the Father of Military Aviation. The first military aeroplane service, "Air Battalion, Royal Engineers", was established exactly 100 years ago on the 1st April 1911. This led to the establishment of the Royal Flying Corps (RFC) a year later. In 1914 the Royal Naval Air Service (RNAS) came into being, forming the Naval wing of the RFC. Subsequently in 1918 (1st of April again) the RFC and RNAS were merged to form the Royal Air Force. The RNAS continued to exist as an element of the RAF known as the Fleet Air Arm (FAA). In 1937 the FAA was split away from the RAF and placed under direct control of the Royal Navy. The British Army established the Army Air Corps (AAC) in 1942, initially comprsiing of the Glider Pilot Regiments and Parachute Battalions and later the Special Air Service (SAS); in 1949 the AAC was disestablished, once again breaking down into individual regiments, however in 1957 the AAC was reformed bringing together all flying elements of the Army but not including the Parachute Regiments or SAS.











History of the man --> http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/usbiography/d/bertramdickson.html

I gotta say that this is one of the most beautifully located graveyards I've ever had the pleasure (if that's the correct word to use) of visiting.


----------



## Curious Dragon

Ooooo, this is an excellent thread with many, many types of people honoured here.

I would like to add the graves of Wing Commander Guy Gibson and Squadron Leader Jim Warwick in Steenbergen near where their Mosquito crashed.
Guy Gibson was the leader of the Dam Busters. He passed away at the young age of 26.






























A small wooden cross at the foot of these graves reads "Thank you for our today"


My boyfriend and I left flowers at these graves and I am not ashamed to admit we both shed a tear.
Neither men are family to us but are true heroes in our eyes and deserve never to be forgotten.


Then we go down to Cornall for the next one, this time not for a grave but for a memorial, to Wing Commander Guy Gibson.
Apparently he absolutely adored Porthleven and woul go down there as a retreat. The memorial hasnt always been there but was placed in a cemetary there to mark the 45th anniverary of his passing.

To mirror the sentiment we saw in Holland we took a single wooden cross to place at the memorial... we wrote on it the same message "Thank you for our today"


----------



## night crawler

Thought I'd drag this one up again as I had come across Sir Thomas Sopwiths Grave. I had been looking around a church in Kings Sombourn and noticed this stained glass window called the Sopwith Memorial. I then noticed the information about it and looked to see if he was buried in the churchyard, no he was buried in Little Sombourn which I thought was a short walk away so I though I should do this quick and be back in time to go home with my wife who was on some doggy activity in the village hall. I should have taken the car as it was nigh on three miles there. Least she was no too pissed with me when I got back.


----------



## Alansworld

I'd never seen this thread before, but here's a handful from the wonderful wonderful Bunhill Fields Burial Ground, slap bang in the middle of the City of London. It's non-conformist and therefore unconsecrated. It's the most crowded cemetery I've ever seen, and is very well worth a visit for lovers of headstone porn.

The first three speak for themselves, then there's a famous and fascinating story to follow:
















Now let me introduce you to Mary Page. These pictures are the two sides of her vault:











Wikipedia say this:

His wife, Dame Mary Page (nee Trotman - daughter of Thomas Trotman of London), with whom he had four children, died on 11 March 1728 aged 56 and was buried at Bunhill Fields in the City of London, with an epitaph that hinted at a painful illness (possibly Meigs' syndrome)
"In 67 months she was tapped 66 times … 240 gallons of water drawn without ever repining at her case or ever fearing the operation[2] (240 imperial gallons is equivalent to 1,100 litres)."

Meigs Syndrome:
In medicine, Meigs syndrome, also Meigs' syndrome, is the triad of ascites, pleural effusion and benign ovarian tumor (fibroma). It resolves after the resection of the tumor. 

What fun.

Visit Bunhill Fields!!


----------



## Walrus75

Blimey, poor woman. That's 3.6 gallons (about 30 pints!) every time they 'tapped' her.


----------



## The Archivist

My personal favourite is from Strata Florida in Cardiganshire. The inscription reads: 

The left leg and part of the thigh of Henry Hughes, cooper, was cut off & interr'd here June the 18th 1756






Apparently, the rest of Mr Hughes later went across the Atlantic in search of better fortune.


----------



## John_D

In the interest of posting yet another 'find' within walking distance of home (have you seen the price of diesel recently) I give you this offering






_This interesting headstone can be found in the graveyard of St Mary's Church in the Hertfordshire town of Ware.

The inscription on the headstone reads:

William Mead MD
Who Departed This Life
28th October 1652
148 Years 9 Months
3 Weeks & 4 Days

Mr Mead, as legend has it, developed an elixir, amongst other medicines, which were sold from several shops in Ware high street. On his demise his wife had the above inscription engraved on his headstone in the hope that it would boost sales and secure her financial future.

The stone was, until several years ago, lying almost hidden amongst long grass in an inaccessible part of the graveyard. The Ware Society paid for it to be lifted and the inscription re-cut. Unfortunately the bumbling contractor, ignoring their instructions, promptly dropped the headstone and smashed it into many pieces.
The attempt to repair it is unfortunately all too obvious._


----------



## fluffy5518

night crawler said:


> I should do this quick and be back in time to go home with my wife who was on some doggy activity in the village hall.


 BLIMEY Mr C !!! That is some admission on a public forum !!!
PS Nice find though !!


----------



## fluffy5518

What fantastic posts guys !!
I am making a note of these and will definately be visiting these places !! Thanks for showing them to us !!
PS Alansworld, stunningly crisp photo's !! I used to go to school right next to here and never once paid a visit, think i will now though. !!


----------



## highcannons

neill said:


> The grave of T E Lawrence , as in 'Lawrence of Arabia'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.



the not to far away home 'clouds hill' is worth a look


----------



## Newage

*The famous*

Theses were taken in West Norwood a few years back, trip sorted by Subbrit.

The father of the machine gun...... 






The King of Iron and steel......






Underwater diving......






Cheers Newage


----------



## tigger2

Roy Chadwick, chief designer at AVRO. Probably his best known aircraft design was the Lancaster but he was involved in many AVRO designs and for the preliminary sketch designs that lead to the Vulcan.





Bill Thorn, chief test pilot for AVRO





David Wilson, Director of flight testing at AVRO





The observant will have noticed that the date of death is the same...the first prototype Avro Tudor II, G-AGSU, crashed at Woodford, on Saturday, August 23rd, killing the occupants (wireless operator, J. Webster also killed). Accident was due to an error by the engineering staff when the airelon cables were crossed over.

Nearby is the grave of Kevin Moorhouse









Kevin and his co-pilot were killed when British Aerospace owned DH.98 Mosquito crashed at Barton airshow in 1996.


----------



## nelly

I'd forgotten all about this thread!!

Nipped to Chingford Mount Cemetery a few weeks ago and got this...

I was surprised at just how plain the gravestone was really


----------



## TeeJF

Harry Patch, the last WW1 Tommy...


----------



## Meatbag

Hi all.

This is my first post, so I'll try not to make too much of a pig's ear of it 

I have long been fascinated by the Manchester Ship Canal, and work not too far away from it. This gives me time to exlore at lunchtimes, and a while back I came across this monster monument in a disused graveyard overlooking the canal near to one of the many swing bridges which cross it between Manchester and Liverpool.
Marshall Stevens was one of the founding fathers of the Ship Canal. He also was a driving force in developing Trafford Park which was the world's first ackknowledged specifically built industrial estate.
Old Marshall was MD of the Ship Canal Company during its heyday, as well as squeezing in time to be the local MP.
Now overgrown, this monument is about 10 feet high, 12 feet wide, and has at each corner an additional panel remembering another of the Marshall clan. Sadly, many of the metal letters have been prized off, and vanalism, as well as nature, have conspired to make it the mess you see today.
A sad reflection on how times change, and what was once seen as a marvel of the industrial age which brought prosperity to the North West of England, as goods were exported to the far reaches of the Empire has faded into distant memory with the coming of the car, the train and the truck.


----------



## Old Wilco

James Stevenson, 1st Baron Stevenson.

From wikipedia:

Stevenson joined the *Johnnie Walker whisky blending company* in 1888, working his way up to become its joint Managing Director. He is credited with having come up with the* company's advertising slogan 'Born in 1820 - still going strong*'.[1] During the First World War he was appointed to a senior position in the Ministry of Munitions and in return for his service was created a Baronet, of Walton Heath in the Parish of Walton-on-the-Hill in the County of Surrey, on 11 April 1917.[2] After the war he continued in government service and from 1921 he worked as a personal adviser to Winston Churchill, then Secretary of State for the Colonies. Immediately after the First World War he was responsible for the Stevenson Plan, which was an effort by the UK government to stabilise low rubber prices after a world glut of rubber.

Stevenson later chaired the Standing Committee responsible for the British Empire Exhibition (1924–25). London's Wembley Stadium had been built as a temporary home for the exhibition, but Scotsman Stevenson fought successfully to prevent its demolition and it continued as an English national stadium into the 21st Century. He was raised to the peerage as Baron Stevenson, of Holmbury in the County of Surrey, on 7 May 1924,[3] during the first premiership of Ramsay MacDonald. He was the first person from Kilmarnock to be elevated to the peerage

http://www.imagebam.com/image/9c9a66183731276

Edit.
Any hints on how to post a photo would be appreciated )


----------



## eggbox

Love this thread. Amazing how some pretty well known people can have modest, overgrown headstones in forgotten corners of graveyards.


----------



## Richard Davies

I remember Bill Bryson finding a few plain headstones for famous people in Notes From A Small Island.


----------



## tigger2

Old Wilco said:


> http://www.imagebam.com/image/9c9a66183731276
> 
> Edit.
> Any hints on how to post a photo would be appreciated )



Enclose the link in




tags not tags
There is a FAQ: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009


----------

